# Hand tool finishing



## MB1794 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey guys new to the forum and I have been renovating with a company for 3 years now and every drywall job we have done has been finished with hand tools. I don't mind the extra work. I'm just wondering what the difference is between trowels. 

I use a Marshalltown 14x4.5 trowel from home depot and it does the job but I recently stumbled upon the nela brand which has the super flex and mid flex lines and my biggest question is can I use a plastering trowel for straight drywall finishing?


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Umm...finishing ummm... drywall... err... ah, I'll let Blacktop answer that one...


----------



## MB1794 (Nov 7, 2017)

Blacktop is a plasterer by trade or a drywall finisher? 

I don't see why it would be an issue, it's a similar task.

I just don't want to spend the money on a plaster trowel if it won't do what I want as a drywall trowel

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a finisher, but I do a lot of finishing.

I used to love using trowels. Still do for hand textures obviously.

However, I have gone back to knives. Less stress on my shoulders and I can work all day.

Also, the knife has two bends and each one is useful for different stages of finishing.

Never tried the fancy trowels, just Marshalltown concrete trowels. They work, but take a lot more effort.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MB1794 (Nov 7, 2017)

I think I'll just end up grabbing one and trying it. If it's too flexible I'll just find something else. No harm in trying something new right?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

I would look for a light weight stainless steel trowel. I have a couple of European ones with my drywall tools.


----------



## MB1794 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bummie said:


> I would look for a light weight stainless steel trowel. I have a couple of European ones with my drywall tools.


So this nela brand would fit that Bill?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

